# Manchester pets and aquatics



## MPA (May 8, 2010)

I was personally wondering what people would like to see more of at MPA? Would like different animals? If so, what? Etc, voice your opinions-Jack-


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

MPA said:


> I was personally wondering what people would like to see more of at MPA? Would like different animals? If so, what? Etc, voice your opinions-Jack-


You may well have a Kato in store next week.:whistling2:


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

kato said:


> You may well have a Kato in store next week.:whistling2:


I'd heard rumours that Kato's were highly dangerous, display repeatedly to females of the species & are prone to musk if you touch them :gasp:


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

Khonsu said:


> I'd heard rumours that Kato's were highly dangerous, display repeatedly to females of the species & are prone to musk if you touch them :gasp:


You Sir, have me down to a tee.


----------



## SK Reptiles (Nov 14, 2011)

kato said:


> You may well have a Kato in store next week.:whistling2:


you gonna be popping down to manchester?


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

SK Reptiles said:


> you gonna be popping down to manchester?


I was there today(wednesday).


----------



## SK Reptiles (Nov 14, 2011)

kato said:


> I was there today(wednesday).


Darn it, would of popped in


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

have been going to MPA for many years, bought my first 6' fish tank from there around 28 years ago, called in this week, didn't stop long, could do better


----------



## MPA (May 8, 2010)

Khonsu said:


> have been going to MPA for many years, bought my first 6' fish tank from there around 28 years ago, called in this week, didn't stop long, could do better


Thank you for the response, where do you think we can improve?


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

MPA said:


> Thank you for the response, where do you think we can improve?


Don't get me wrong, I think a lot of shops could do better but I do appreciate it is difficult in a shop to keep it 100% all the time, nonetheless;

Walked into the shop, four staff having a chinwag on main counter, was completely ignored, went through to rep caves, floor dirty/messy, maybe it was tea break mid clean up but doesn't make a good impression, maybe timing would be better to clean up before stopping for tiffin time.

Quite a few of the smaller tubs in the back room weren't exactly clean, admittedly quite a few were empty but not all, definitely needs more attention.

Back in the main shop internal chat was obviously more important than talking to me so left, went elsewhere & spent £120, might not be the biggest spender but every little helps.


----------



## SK Reptiles (Nov 14, 2011)

Khonsu said:


> Don't get me wrong, I think a lot of shops could do better but I do appreciate it is difficult in a shop to keep it 100% all the time, nonetheless;
> 
> *Walked into the shop, four staff having a chinwag on main counter, was completely ignored,* went through to rep caves, floor dirty/messy, maybe it was tea break mid clean up but doesn't make a good impression, maybe timing would be better to clean up before stopping for tiffin time.
> 
> ...


I too have had this problem with MPA if it was a one off I wouldn't mind but its everytime so I personally have stopped going in for mice and stuff, I will occasionally nip in to have a look at the reptiles and see if there is anything to catch my eye (and in all respect to MPA they do often have something that catches my eye) but I find the staff rather rude and unhelpful.


----------



## necrosamus (Aug 23, 2010)

last time i went into MPA i was horrified at how the animals were being kept large snakes in tiny tubs. cold water fish in tropical tanks, feeding live fish to there crocodile and too many animals to a single enclosure.
i was happy to learn other week that they were closed down for the day by officials to get there act together.


----------



## Pogonaviti (Jan 21, 2014)

The last time I went to mpa I was misinformed and sold a "male" chameleon that became egg bound. This was an absolutely awful and heartbreaking experience that has completely put me off setting foot in the shop again.


----------



## necrosamus (Aug 23, 2010)

i cant believe they know what anything is with so many in the same enclosures


----------

